# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Empalado >:)

## JokerPKR

Hola amig@s tengo 13 años y me gusta mucho la magia, quería deciros que si a alguien le interesa saber el truco de ''Empalado'' quisiera que me revelen el de ''aguja através del brazo'', o alguno carillo y alucinante, ''ya que empalado vale 69,99€'' enseño a fabricar el gimmick, por cierto me interesan tam bien mucho el del ''FP Llama Fantasio'' ''Anillo volador (anillo en el monedero)'' ''DreamWeaver (el de los imperdibles)'' ''Cigarrillo Fantasma'' ''El Cochecito'' ''Anillo en el zapato'' y más, bueno tam bien ay una serie de trucos que revelo a cambio de otros, ''D'lite Volador'' ''La Carta en el Techo'' ''La Carta através de la ventana'' etc... a quien le interese ruben_algodon@hotmail.com

Bye

----------


## swaze

aquí no revelamos trucos

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

13 años... Lo que se aburren los niños de hoy en día ...

----------


## Raicon

> 13 años... Lo que se aburren los niños de hoy en día ...


Es verdad, Gonzalo, tu los 13 los has dejado ya muy atras ¿no?
Es broma, es que me hace gracia cuando alguien de mi edad poco mas o menos habla como si tubiese 30. No te lo tomes a mal, ¿ok?

Como bien ta dicho swaze no se revelan trucos, asi que sera mejor leerte las normas de foro.
Saludos.

----------


## JokerPKR

Vale, gracias por todo  :Smile1:

----------


## elmagopi

Y tampoco es bueno ir tan deprisa. En cuanto a lo de empalado, lo mejor que puedes hacer es preguntar si merece la pena o no, etc, en lugar de preguntar cómo se hace tal truco (que yo personalmente prefiero decir juego de magia)

----------


## JokerPKR

Lo tendre en cuenta amigo. 8)

----------


## popt

Cierro el tema... no tiene mucho sentido que siga abierto.

Saludos.

----------

